# Good news!!Qute Messenger is free for your phone!!



## QuteRita (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi, this is Rita  from Qute Messenger Team. I’m here to introduce you to our latest product Qute Messenger and I'll be here taking questions and providing info about Qute Messenger.

Qute is a free social networking app that allows you to send SMS, voice messages, emoticons and pictures to your friends and loved ones for free. 
*i.imgur.com/oPeiA.jpg*i.imgur.com/Ep7je.jpg

*Qute can be simple. *
No need to type a bunch of numbers and wait for the verification code forever! You may now use your Facebook account to connect with other Facebook friends who have activated Qute (for Android phone only, soon for other platforms).
*Qute can be fun. *
Soon you can Qchat with Cherrybelle and more pop stars!  Qute will lead you to more interesting people around the world!
*Qute can be a lifestyle. *
Traffic jam, breaks between classes, feeling lonely or bored? Being one of the Quters, you will have fun chatting one-to-one or in a group, sharing pictures and meeting new friends. Qute makes every minute of your spare time meaningful, also brings you and your friends closer than ever.  Enjoy life with Qute whenever you want!

You can get the latest Qute Messenger from its official website QUTE Messenger on your desktop computer or use your phone.


----------



## ico (Jun 11, 2012)

seems good but needs bug fixes.


----------



## QuteRita (Jun 13, 2012)

ico said:


> seems good but needs bug fixes.



Thanks for your suggestion, and we are trying to make it better !!


----------

